

Learn something already - kdaigle
http://blog.getsimmer.com/2012/10/10/learn-something-already/

======
carlsednaoui
Couldn't agree more with you, (ready for the plug?) this is actually why I
created <http://coursebacon.com/> \- to help me keep track of all the amazing
learning resources that gets posted across the web.

~~~
bndesign
and who doesn't love bacon as well?

------
jasondew
totally agree here. this applies to everybody, regardless of occupation.
continuous learning!

